# Time for a change , But What ??



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thinking maybe it time to change ?? 

Have a Burstner 850 on a Iveco, that i have been well pleased with, 

Can anyone suggest a replacement, 

It has to be able to tow 2.5 tons, 
Seams to rule out a lot, certainly the tag axle ones !! 

Large separate shower unit 

Large rear garage 

4 + full berths

£50K or so

So any ideas ?? any help appreciated  

TIA


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I havent got a clue (at least on anything under 50K) but I would be interested to hear suggestionsw.

The Iveco vans had a substantial chassis unlike other makes and were capable of towing 2.5T. Some top of the range vans were also built on an Iveco chassis. I think some Concords were but in 2012 there may be none.

See if there is anything on ebay. Now and again some classy self builds appear.


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, Sprinters now have 3.5t towing capacity as standard, so any with a standard sprinter (notAlko) chassis will do. Michael


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

wooly said:


> Hi, Sprinters now have 3.5t towing capacity as standard, so any with a standard sprinter (notAlko) chassis will do. Michael


I think you might be a bit out on that see screen dump of Sprinter specs, see bottom left, it's only an OPTION so it would have to be a new van to be certain of having such a high train weight, and with Sprinter brakes would you really want to try and stop all that weight.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

what about this one ??  

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/d...96550-q0wgAwfDPIiAIv4Y6bvt-mycas47-2_c01_4201

it can tow 3.5 tons
english version available when clicking top right corner !

Jan


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Niesmann and Bischoff Flair in Iveco, would be used of course at £50K but would tow 2.5 or 3 T.

Vanroyce/Flair(on Saturday)


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

wooly said:


> Hi, Sprinters now have 3.5t towing capacity as standard, so any with a standard sprinter (notAlko) chassis will do. Michael


Thanks all

The sprinter has a 2000 limit as standard,, as Kev_n_Liz have posted

My Frankia had 2300, and that was on a 416, and not enough capacity,,

So maybe a hunt round a few Merc based MH's ?


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

satco said:


> what about this one ??
> 
> http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/d...96550-q0wgAwfDPIiAIv4Y6bvt-mycas47-2_c01_4201
> 
> ...


That's the same as i have at present, but older, more miles, strange paint scheme  ,, and dearer !!!

But thanks for the link Jan , much appreciated


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

vanroyce said:


> Niesmann and Bischoff Flair in Iveco, would be used of course at £50K but would tow 2.5 or 3 T.
> 
> Vanroyce/Flair(on Saturday)


A possibility,, found a Fiat based one. but tag axle and only 4 berth
plus a Iveco one, but only 2 berth


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

if you're happy with it, why change? :?:


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

well , originally I would have suggested a Phoenix coach but thats
beyond 50K pounds

the BIG solution:

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/s...Alcoves&minConstructionYear=2005&pageNumber=1

the GOOD STAR-solution 

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/s...09593-QDUwGa24FUZmxUsRmNSJ-mycas47-2_c01_4201

just to show some earnest alternatives of continental brands

my regards
Jan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sprintow*



wooly said:


> Hi, Sprinters now have 3.5t towing capacity as standard, so any with a standard sprinter (notAlko) chassis will do. Michael


I think you are wrong there.

I am sure that currently only vans/travellers can tow a max of 3500kG's. Converted chassis/cowels are lower rated.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

bognormike said:


> if you're happy with it, why change? :?:


Just asking myself the same question, ??

Had her a couple of years, 
Just feel time for a change, ? 
now 8 years old, and update to something newer ?
Someone wants to buy mine, but now looking for a replacement, very little out there that will suit my needs ?
Still in search of the "perfect" Motorhome, ? which i know does not exist ?
Bored ?

Only other option i see is a RS cruiser on a 6 ton Iveco, but have not seen one as yet, but look to have a tad too much a "home built look" about them ??


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Jan

For some reason, every time i click on your link, it opens, then when i go to the pictures, my BT hub shuts down ! 8O 

Is it just me, or the same for others :?: 

The 7.5 tonner is too big, still has to be used for family holidays etc, down narrow lanes etc

Most normal van's now, ie sprinters , transit etc, only have a 2000 kg tow limit, Just replaced the rally van for a 3500 Jumbo transit, and that's only 2000 kg, hence why the MH has to have at least 2500, with the car in the race box trailer


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Post*

As soon as I highlighted this post, had a feeling it might be you!.

I remember when you changed to a larger tow limit last time.

I think with your requirements, you are limited to the Iveco chassis.

TM


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Would like another Frankia TM,, 
found a 840 ?? but on a tag, so max trailer weight is 1000kg, would tow the quad, and thats it,, 

Another maybe is a Dethleffs Globe Trotter ???


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

when thinking of Dethleffs Globetrotter , only the XXL is
a choice. It has RWD on twins , comes with 166hp engine
on iveco ( until year 2007)

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/s...atures=EXPORT&categories=Alcoves&pageNumber=1

hope this link is working properly 

regards
Jan


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Jan

seams the search is for a Dethleffs Globetrotter XXL,

The 9800, while being a good MH, the 8000 would fit our use better, being 6 berth, with 6 belts rather that what looks like only 2 on the 9800 ???

Struggling to find any spec for the earlier models ??


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/s...eatures=EXPORT&categories=Alcoves&tabNumber=2

this 8000 model might be a nicy 

there are few interesting elder Dethleffs 7870 from year 2000-2002
with tags (disadvantage ??? )

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/s...atures=EXPORT&categories=Alcoves&pageNumber=1

these offers shall give you a measure-point only , to be aware
of price level in Germany. to check any vehicle thoroughly is an
absolute must in Germany as anywhere on the world 
car-dealers are pharmacists as we say in Germany  

cheers
Jan


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Recon i have bought one


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

This is way over your budget but I think it fits the spec. Hymer introduced these Iveco-based models about a year ago I think. Why not wait a few years until these are available at a lower price?
http://www.edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk/page/hymer_b799xl


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks good,, maybe the next one,, only ever keep a MH for 2 years or so,,

Thanks to Jan's info looks like i have bought a Dethleffs Globetrotter


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

hi TJ ,

which one is it ??

Jan


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

07/08 8000 XXL 

Plus taken a reasonable deposit for the 850,,


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

congratulations !!

well , may I be a tiny little bit jealous ???   

Jan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*here*



Kev_n_Liz said:


> wooly said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Sprinters now have 3.5t towing capacity as standard, so any with a standard sprinter (notAlko) chassis will do. Michael
> ...


Here is the German Sprinter Motorhome Chassis Spec


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

So the Merc MH's are still only 2000 kgs then, same as the vans

New one has a limit of 3500, so that should keep the boys in blue happy  

Thanks for all the help and input,, really appreciated


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*liked*



TJ101 said:


> So the Merc MH's are still only 2000 kgs then, same as the vans
> 
> New one has a limit of 3500, so that should keep the boys in blue happy
> 
> Thanks for all the help and input,, really appreciated


Yes, 2000kG MAX. Only the Standard Chassis can be uprated in the factory to 3500kG.

I liked the Hymer !

But £90K

So hope you enjoy the new one. Maybe let us see it with a pic?

TM


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

TJ101 said:


> Thanks Jan
> 
> seams the search is for a Dethleffs Globetrotter XXL,
> 
> ...


Just to complete the picture, the 9800XXL came in two layouts - one with a lounge like seating arrangement and only two belted seats in the back (making four belted seats including the driver) - and the other (like ours) with a dinette seating arrangement giving four belted seats in the back (making six belted seats including the driver).

Regards,
John


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ozzyjohn said:


> TJ101 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Jan
> ...


That would more or less tie up with what i have found, re belts,, but did not know they did a 9800 with the dinette set up,, so giving 3 separate beds, plus i guess the "cross van" bathroom area ??


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gearbox*

We nearly bought one from LazyDays a few years back. They had new stock of the New Iveco and new stock of the previous series. Our Eura Mobil 716HB of the time looked dwarfed next to the XXL

But I wanted the newer Iveco with the Agile gearbox and they wanted me buy old stock. So I got a good deal on the older one, not on the newer one. So we kept on searching and bought the Frankia.

TM


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Gearbox*



teemyob said:


> We nearly bought one from LazyDays a few years back. They had new stock of the New Iveco and new stock of the previous series. Our Eura Mobil 716HB of the time looked dwarfed next to the XXL
> 
> But I wanted the newer Iveco with the Agile gearbox and they wanted me buy old stock. So I got a good deal on the older one, not on the newer one. So we kept on searching and bought the Frankia.
> 
> TM


TM,, would love another Frankia,, but they woun't tow 3 ton :roll:


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Gearbox*



teemyob said:


> We nearly bought one from LazyDays a few years back. They had new stock of the New Iveco and new stock of the previous series. Our Eura Mobil 716HB of the time looked dwarfed next to the XXL
> 
> But I wanted the newer Iveco with the Agile gearbox and they wanted me buy old stock. So I got a good deal on the older one, not on the newer one. So we kept on searching and bought the Frankia.
> 
> TM


Ours was originally imported by Lazydays. We bought it from them second hand at nearly three years old with 2200 miles on the clock - apart from a trip to Germany, I'm not sure that the previous owner had used it much at all. They certainly hadn't used the grill or oven.

Ours has a fixed rear double bed with an across the van en-suite area, double overcab bed (with plenty of height), and the dinette converts to form another double.

Regards,
John


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Gearbox*



teemyob said:


> We nearly bought one from LazyDays a few years back. They had new stock of the New Iveco and new stock of the previous series. Our Eura Mobil 716HB of the time looked dwarfed next to the XXL
> 
> But I wanted the newer Iveco with the Agile gearbox and they wanted me buy old stock. So I got a good deal on the older one, not on the newer one. So we kept on searching and bought the Frankia.
> 
> TM


Just remembered - when we bought ours in early 2009 they (Lazydays) still had two unregistered Burstners - one 850 and one 851 - on the old Iveco chassis - both of the dating back to 2006. We were tempted by one of them, but then we saw the Globetrotter and it was really all over   .

Regards,
John


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Gearbox*



Ozzyjohn said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > We nearly bought one from LazyDays a few years back. They had new stock of the New Iveco and new stock of the previous series. Our Eura Mobil 716HB of the time looked dwarfed next to the XXL
> ...


We might have seen yours in the compound then!

Trev.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Guess i had better update this topic,,

With some sorrow the 850 went a couple of weeks ago,, and collected the GT 8000 XXL , so far so good,,

Just need to see what all the kit does now, as have no handbooks etc,, but it all slowly making sense


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Ours came with two Dethleffs manuals - one in German and one in English. They seem fairly generic in that they cover all of the possible standard kit. There doesn't seem to be much model specific information in them. If there is anything you want me to check for you just let me know.

If our experience is anything to go by, they are easy vans to fall in love with.


Regards,
John


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Think i have most of it covered John

Nice lady at Dethleffs is sending me a owners manual

A few jobs to do,, new screen, service tomorrow, towbar first thing Monday, then away with her next weekend  

Will say, the 17 goes and pulls better that the 15 in the last one,,


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

Hayes have a LeVoyageur 950 in stock 3-4 years old and very nice, based think on the 6 ton chassis. Electric island bed and electric over cab bed. 60plus k.
Den


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

LeVoyageur,, sorry, never heard of them ?? 

Only 4 berth, on a 5 ton chassis, and the island bed will rob me of garage space i would guess

Saying that, a island rear bed will be for the next one, when i don't need to tow up to 3 ton's !!


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ozzyjohn said:


> If our experience is anything to go by, they are easy vans to fall in love with.
> 
> Regards,
> John


Hi John

Thinking about it,, one of the thinks i have not sorted, is the water and waste tank calibration on the info panel,, stuck on 100% water and 0% waste ??

Their must be a way to calibrate it ?? have downloaded the DT220 ?? manual, and could not see anything mentioned


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

TJ101 said:


> [
> Thinking about it,, one of the thinks i have not sorted, is the water and waste tank calibration on the info panel,, stuck on 100% water and 0% waste ??
> 
> Their must be a way to calibrate it ?? have downloaded the DT220 ?? manual, and could not see anything mentioned


Ok, I'll have a look and get back to you. Though from memory I don't recall seeing anything about calibrating the water tanks, but I will check.

Regards,
John


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

OK, I've checked through both the Dethleffs manual and the Schaudt stuff that I have - and I can find nothing relating to calibration of the water tanks.

Are you finding that they always say fresh 100% and waste 0%? Might be worth having a look inside the fresh tank to see if the sensors are gunged up (assuming you have the same access to the fresh tank as ours - via one of the removable panels in the floor - ours is in the kitchen area). 

Good luck with getting the initial bedding in problems sorted.


Regards,
John


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Update i guess as itchy feet again, time to change

Have a deposit on the 8000 XXL, and spend the last few days looking for a replacement, even with a compromise on the tow weights down to 2000 kgs maybe ?

Reckon i have found something


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Did you ever sort out your water tanks? I have the schaudt dt 220 panel and I fiddled around with it when installing the solar panel and then my freshwater tank was stuck on 100%. Cleaned the probes but didn't solve the problem.
On the end I mentally went through everything I'd changed after putting the PIN number in and accessing the setup menu that I'd turned the fresh water tank to on as it stated off and I realised it had shown 100% since then. I turned it back to off and it now works fine again. Very strange!


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Snunkie said:


> Did you ever sort out your water tanks?
> 
> after putting the PIN number in and accessing the setup menu


Hi

No, never did sort it

?? Set up menu ? never found that, can't say i saw in in the idiot guide either ?


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, the 8000XXL has gone to a good home,  


After a few days away with the 8000, between receiving the deposit and being collected, decided i would miss the 1.5 ton payload and 3 ton towing ability, so her replacement was found and bought the same weekend the 8000 went,,,, another Dethleffs Globetrotter xxl, but the 9800 version,,
1000 miles done already, and pleased i stayed with the make & model


----------

